# location of kernel.debug for 7.2-RELEASE-amd64?



## babel17 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am trying to debug a system crash on 7.2-RELEASE-amd64 (almost certainly caused by teh MFI (LSI MegaRAID) driver), but there is no kernel.debug available, at least not on the distro DVD.  I don't really want to compile the kernel, as there is no guarantee that the one I build will match the one in the distro.

So anyone know where I can get 7.2-RELEASE-amd64 kernel.debug?

Gracias,
--Brian


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2009)

A GENERIC kernel has debug turned on by default.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 23, 2009)

I think you're looking for /boot/kernel/kernel.symbols


----------



## babel17 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yah, is just

`% kgdb /boot/kernel/kernel.symbols /var/crash/vmcore.0`

Should have guessed that.

thanks again.

--
--Brian


----------

